# halloween projecting



## lauraloo (Aug 3, 2016)

lauraloo said:


> If I want to add an attachment or show you a picture from my gallery on my phone how would I do that?


----------



## lauraloo (Aug 3, 2016)

this is my projector. should it work with atmosfear fx?


----------

